
Remote Work Terminology – what you should know - sixteenth
http://blog.davidtate.org/2016/12/remote-work-terminology/
======
jmduke
I think Zach Holman's post on 'Remote first' vs. 'Remote friendly' does a good
job of explaining the distinction:

[https://zachholman.com/posts/remote-
first/](https://zachholman.com/posts/remote-first/)

------
csbrooks
Reminds me of the term Euphemism Treadmill:
[http://www.odlt.org/ballast/euphemism_treadmill.html](http://www.odlt.org/ballast/euphemism_treadmill.html)

------
KevinEldon
This was helpful if for nothing else than to illustrate how nuanced the remote
work conversation can be. I've also seen companies with a publicly strict on-
site policies that are "remote friendly" (remote tolerant?). I agree
completely with the author that these are jobs to be careful of.

------
darkglow
I was working remote for almost two years and can say it cam get really hard.
The best advise I can give to anyone is: get yourself a shared office space or
hot-desk somewhere. There are absolutely fab shared offices around and its
really worth the money. After three months working from my living room i
almost became a sociopath and a complete workaholic. But even if you not tend
to such behavior its nice to have people around to talk to and have coffee
with. We spent a lot of time working, we should have some peps around us.

------
madarco
I find the "Digital Nomad" new trend confusing, most of the times they are
just offering relocation help in exchange for cheap work

------
BerislavLopac
This feels incomplete without the entry for "Remote, Oregon".

------
clearly
Ah crap - a popup!

I'm writing a personal guidebook to working from home - if this sounds
interesting please fill out the form over the right.

If it doesn't, hit Escape, close this window, restart your computer, and flee
to Mexico.

~~~
Urgo
There was no X and hitting Escape as instructed didn't do anything either. Was
able to click outside to make it go away but still..

~~~
philipodonnell
The X is way up in the upper right. Not a great design.

